

Californians will pay highest Tax rate(52%) in US - gopi
http://blogs.sacbee.com/capitolalertlatest/2012/12/high-income-californians-may-pay-nations-highest-tax-rate.html

======
gopi
The quoted report in that article is interesting. It details the top marginal
tax rates in all the US states for various source of income -
<http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2176526>

